# Raffle for 7 offshore trips in Venice for tragic accident



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

On April 10, 2011 a native of Central La., Laura Ballard Pickett and her husband Taylor Pickett lost the lives tragically in a plane accident in McComb Ms. Laura and Taylor left behind two beautiful children, Adalee age 3 and Smith age 1. The children will now be living with Lauras sister Katherine Foret and her husband Ben Foret. This is a family that is going from a two-person family to a four-person family overnight, and soon to be five being that Katherine is pregnant herself.

We have seven offshore fishing trips up for raffle. The tickets are being raffled off for $20 a piece. The drawing will be held July 15, 2011. Raffle proceeds will be put towards the benefit of Adalee and Smith Pickett.
For questions and ticket request please email [email protected] 
The trips will be out of Venice La. For a four person Charter
The captains are
Captain Eddie Burger 985-788-5080 
Captain Lee Mclean of Blind Faith Charters
Captain Michael Pittman of Pittman Offshore Charters
Captain Damon McKnight of Super Strike Charters
. Captain Hunter Caballero of Paradise Outfitters 
Captain Larry Hooper of Our Freedom Charters
Captain Jerry Allen of Poco Loco Charters 
















Checks can be made out to Brandon Foret and mailed to 
13000 Robin Drive
Walker, LA 70785


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Such a horrible story. Capt Eddie is good to go guys. Hope y'all can raise some money for the family. I'll send off a check this week sometime.


----------



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

Capteddie said:


> On April 10, 2011 a native of Central La., Laura Ballard Pickett and her husband Taylor Pickett lost the lives tragically in a plane accident in McComb Ms. Laura and Taylor left behind two beautiful children, Adalee age 3 and Smith age 1. The children will now be living with Lauras sister Katherine Foret and her husband Ben Foret. This is a family that is going from a two-person family to a four-person family overnight, and soon to be five being that Katherine is pregnant herself.
> 
> We have seven offshore fishing trips up for raffle. The tickets are being raffled off for $20 a piece. The drawing will be held July 15, 2011. Raffle proceeds will be put towards the benefit of Adalee and Smith Pickett.
> For questions and ticket request please email [email protected]
> ...


 
Hey Eddie, If you need another boat, you know where to find me!!

Capt Josh Howard


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Really sad. I hate to see this happen. My heart goes out to the family...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How did the drawing and fundraiser turn out?


----------

